# BEST OF FRIENDS C.C. BIKE CLUB CAR SHOW LAKEWOOD FUDDRUCKERS



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's on...again


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

vendor booth ??


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

visionquest23 said:


> vendor booth ??


$50.00 DOLLARS FOR BOOTH....
CALL DAVID FOR INFO 562-335-1211 THANKS....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT.....:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

June 9th
June 9th
June 9th


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

T.T.T.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

B.T.T.T......:rimshot:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:wave:TTT AGAIN!!!


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

<img class="inlineimg" title=":wave:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/wave.gif" smilieid="29">TTT AGAIN!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

T.T.T.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:wave::worship:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

_TTTOP BUMP_


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Big Mo from 109 baby...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Bike categories.?


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Bike categories.?


You will not be disapointed there will be different categories for Bikes and pedal cars.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy Easter Day bump......


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST HAD A G TIME 2 YEARS N A ROW CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> :thumbsup:





mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST HAD A G TIME 2 YEARS N A ROW CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN





oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


Thanks for your support, see you guys there!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT....:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:bowrofl::wave:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

*:thumbsup: Let's do this.*


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

​Morning bump.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Latin world car club will be in the house.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop-lockers reunion...where you at


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

TTT


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn bully always eating chips lol


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Happy Monday


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

stock 1963ss said:


> Damn bully always eating chips lol


It's popcorn and pop....:drama:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning BUMP.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:wave::buttkick:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/69eb4f42d0a0973c0fa3ae601355f9e4/tumblr_micgqjbzwt1qg39ewo1_500.gif


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Jesse happy late birthday. Hope u had a good time.


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

David u home wanted to drive by?


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

lol:roflmao:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP.
GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SHOW LATIN LUXURY


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 637338


:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

*TO THE TOP *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj Cruise Nights starting May 10th at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av Buena Park 6-10pm. Hope to see everyone there. Thanks BOF CC


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj Cruise Nights starting May 10th at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av Buena Park 6-10pm. Hope to see everyone there. Thanks BOF CC



Hope to see everyone there...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!! STREET STYLE CC
WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE !!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj Cruise Nights starting May 10th at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av Buena Park 6-10pm. Hope to see everyone there. Thanks BOF CC



TTT


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

next one dj cholo for sure.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elpatron13 (Jun 27, 2012)

TTT, :buttkick: :bowrofl::h5::naughty:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

]


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:wave::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Live appearance by "Big Mo"...:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Will there be a Long Distance Award??


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

S-Man said:


> Will there be a Long Distance Award??


We have and award for that!!!!!!!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The



Top


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

CHENTE said:


> To
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Live appearance by "Big Mo"...:thumbsup:



TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


:facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

This Sunday.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> T
> T
> T
> !





hell razer said:


> TTT





oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style will be there..


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## elpatron13 (Jun 27, 2012)

TTT. I WILL TRY TO B THERE TO SUPPORT.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

elpatron13 said:


> TTT. I WILL TRY TO B THERE TO SUPPORT.


:dunno:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> This Sunday.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down.....again....with The Cholo Dj and a special appearance by "Big-Mo"...109 109 109


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

we rollin


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

For bikes and pedal cars we will have all categories from Originals to full custom. 12", 16", 20" etc Pedal cars, special interest etc. 1st and 2nd place.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style will be in the house...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

CHENTE said:


> Old Style will be in the house...


Thanks for the support!


----------



## clipster (Feb 3, 2009)

Elev8 will be there with some jdm cars


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

clipster said:


> Elev8 will be there with some jdm cars



Japanese Domesticated Market...or something like that right? I remember from the last show...:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for a good day ...

Old style had a good time....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Another firme show, Blvd. Kings, Old Style, Our Style, Ruthless, Vintage Bombs, Memories BC, Stylistics, Groupe, Superiors BC, anyone I forgot I apologize....thanks to all for a good show.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" had a great time !!
Thank you BEST OF FRIENDS ????


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you best of friends was a real nice show we have a lot fun memoties oc


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Best of Friends lick back show Classics will be back next year


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Good cause ....
Let's keep fighting cancer
And never give up....
Old Style will always support...

Chente
V.P


----------

